# Spring and summer dresses and accessories!



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

I love this little pink dress!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

These shoes would be sooo cute with that dress.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

So pretty!  Love!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

These would be really nice with some shorts.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

I like the first one and the last one.  The second one . . .


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>




Nothing is sexier, to me anyway, than a simple print summer dress.


----------



## Sarah G (May 12, 2016)

I'm way more casual than that in Spring/Summer.  I know I wouldn't wear those shoes much.  

Those natural fabrics commercial about comfortable cotton are all about me.

Here's one I would wear:






Flat shoes.    Of course I'm older than you and it gets to be about comfort at Summer events.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Oh my!  I love the back of this dress.  So pretty!


----------



## aaronleland (May 12, 2016)

I prefer wearing shorts during the Summer.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> I'm way more casual than that in Spring/Summer.  I know I wouldn't wear those shoes much.
> 
> Those natural fabrics commercial about comfortable cotton are all about me.
> 
> ...



Pretty and also good for work with a little jacket!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> I prefer wearing shorts during the Summer.



  I'm sure you wear them well too!


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like the first one and the last one.  The second one . . .





These look like cheap Walmart dresses. They're cute, but only good for yard work, going to a pool party, or maybe for quick trips to Walmart.

The solid white dress is cute!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>




I like this one!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like the first one and the last one.  The second one . . .
> ...



I like them (except the middle one).  I go to "beachy" areas a lot in the summer, so they would be perfect!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like the first one and the last one.  The second one . . .
> ...



Do you usually wear summer dresses to do your yard work?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 12, 2016)

Dress

I like this one! What shoes would you wear with it?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2016)

Love the way women's lib has made sluttyness the norm.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> So pretty!  Love!




Nice!  I want a pair.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Dress
> 
> I like this one! What shoes would you wear with it?



I would never wear that out in the public.    Lol.  Maybe over a bathing suit.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Love the way women's lib has made sluttyness the norm.



Get lost, wingnut.  I suppose we should wear burkas.


----------



## aaronleland (May 12, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Love the way women's lib has made sluttyness the norm.



Here. I found something more to your liking.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 12, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Love the way women's lib has made sluttyness the norm.




Do you prefer this style?


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Love the way women's lib has made sluttyness the norm.



Here's one for you.  Lol.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the way women's lib has made sluttyness the norm.
> ...





Haha!  We were thinking alike.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the way women's lib has made sluttyness the norm.
> ...


Damn, I can see the wrists on that one chick, now I'm all excited.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

I like pink or peach for summer!


----------



## aaronleland (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the way women's lib has made sluttyness the norm.
> ...



I'm not totally against the idea.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

I like yellow for the summer too - pale yellow.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

I like this outfit a lot.  Cute!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Ooo.  Sexy.    Me like!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Not sure if I like the floral pattern, but I love the cut of this dress.  Cute.  I would wear it!


----------



## Jack4jill (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I love this little pink dress!


Good one, and wear pretty panties.  We like to see a flash of them.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

iamwhatiseem 

Here's one you might like.    (The one on the left)


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem
> 
> Here's one you might like.    (The one on the left)




Yes.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Jack4jill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love this little pink dress!
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

I really love skorts too.  Cute like a skirt but practical as shorts.


----------



## anotherlife (May 12, 2016)

For summer, you need very deep cleavage if you are a girl.  Better temperature control.  Now here is my question.  Why do girls work so much on defining the most beautiful dress, when they all know that everyone wants them naked?  ( I didn't invent this question, I am relaying it from a girl. )


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> For summer, you need very deep cleavage if you are a girl.  Better temperature control.  Now here is my question.  Why do girls work so much on defining the most beautiful dress, when they all know that everyone wants them naked?  ( I didn't invent this question, I am relaying it from a girl. )



No, you don't.  Big boobs get sweaty.  

This thread is about fashion.  Not for your personal questions.  If you don't have anything to add, then don't post here.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> These shoes would be sooo cute with that dress.



you would look good in them. I can;t walk in heels if they are too high


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > These shoes would be sooo cute with that dress.
> ...



I'm kind of short, so I wear heels pretty much all the time.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm not short but not tall either just average height, I just feel awkward if the heels are too high. I don't think I walk in them very good.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

This one is super cute.  I wish I had some $$ to go shopping!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have cute flats and my pedicure makes my feet and toes purty


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)

I like the vintage dress looks also like skirts.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I hate sitting there while having my hair or nails (or feet) done.  I just do my own mani/pedi.  If you just put some Vaseline on your feet and sleep with cotton socks on, your feet are soft and smooth the next day.  I do my own fingernail and toenail polishing.  I have a whole box of all different colors nail polish.  Actually, I have to go through it because some are old and have gotten thick.  I might do that tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

drifter said:


> I like the vintage dress looks also like skirts.



Vintage from which era?


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Vintage 1960s?  

This is beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can do my own manicure but I like having a professional pedicure.


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



My aunt loves it too.  I don't know why!  Lol.  I hate sitting there.  I'm like, "are you almost done yet?"


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Vintage 1920s summer dress.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)

I know this looks a bit busy but I got one like this because its comfortable.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (May 12, 2016)

Little girl stuff in this thread.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 12, 2016)

This one would be good for my daughter


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Little girl stuff in this thread.



Not really.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2016)

You really are dress girls.  Maybe I should wear more dresses this Summer.  Cute!


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

.​






​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

.​




This is light-weight and goes well with the dress in post #79 with a different sash.
That is if you want to dress it up a little for an evening on the beach.​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

.​




*Not my favorite ... But at $22 ... Sold.*​
.​


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

drifter said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

drifter said:


>



Love!


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Little girl stuff in this thread.



So then, post something that you like.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> ​
> .​



Pretty!  Unfortunately, I'm too short for long dresses like that.  Love it though.


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

I love these little one piece short outfits.


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2016)

drifter said:


>


Love this too.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

This is a one piece shorts outfit that looks like a dress.  So cute!


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

Wow!  These are so cool!


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

People say that a short girl should wear longer dresses because it "elongates" your body.  I always feel like I'm swimming in long dresses though.  Not to mention, I have to go through the trouble of getting them hemmed because they are always way TOO long for me.  Lol.  I feel cuter and sexier in shorter dresses.  Besides I like to show off the legs in the summer.  

Speaking of which, I desperately need a tan but decided that maybe it's time to start avoiding the summer because of skin damage.  Working at the hospital, I see a lot of people with skin cancer (it's a very, very common problem), and a LOT of older women with sun spots and wrinkles from the sun.  A tan looks nice, but the sun (and tanning beds) really damages your skin badly.  Maybe I will get a spray tan or something.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

Not crazy about the pattern, but I love this dress!


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

This will be like me this summer!    Big giant hat and sunglasses.


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> People say that a short girl should wear longer dresses because it "elongates" your body.  I always feel like I'm swimming in long dresses though.  Not to mention, I have to go through the trouble of getting them hemmed because they are always way TOO long for me.  Lol.  I feel cuter and sexier in shorter dresses.  Besides I like to show off the legs in the summer.
> 
> Speaking of which, I desperately need a tan but decided that maybe it's time to start avoiding the summer because of skin damage.  Working at the hospital, I see a lot of people with skin cancer (it's a very, very common problem), and a LOT of older women with sun spots and wrinkles from the sun.  A tan looks nice, but the sun (and tanning beds) really damages your skin badly.  Maybe I will get a spray tan or something.


Long dresses really are for taller women with longer legs.  Short girls look dumpy in long clothes but I like the look on the right body type.  You should stick to shorter hemlines.  For sure.

I'm not tall but 5'-5 and I don't like long dresses on me either.  Past the knee is okay.


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Not crazy about the pattern, but I love this dress!



Nice Hat ...


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This will be like me this summer!    Big giant hat and sunglasses.


I haven't tanned in many years, I wear hats, sunscreen all the time and if people hate me being pale, tough shit.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Not crazy about the pattern, but I love this dress!
> ...



I didn't really notice the hat.    It's the dress that I like.  I like the crochet work at the neckline and the cut of the dress.  It's very form-fitting.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > People say that a short girl should wear longer dresses because it "elongates" your body.  I always feel like I'm swimming in long dresses though.  Not to mention, I have to go through the trouble of getting them hemmed because they are always way TOO long for me.  Lol.  I feel cuter and sexier in shorter dresses.  Besides I like to show off the legs in the summer.
> ...



I stick to dresses that are short or just above the knee.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

I would wear something like this.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

This is awesome for a formal occasion.  Love!


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Long dresses really are for taller women with longer legs.  Short girls look dumpy in long clothes but I like the look on the right body type.  You should stick to shorter hemlines.  For sure.
> ...



I live in places that are way too hot and humid to worry about stuffing yourself into some clothes.
Loose ... Comfortable (I don't care if it looks frumpy) ... Just as long as the air can flow.

.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> ​
> .​



I love this one!  Gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> ​
> .​



This is not something I would wear at the beach though!


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This is not something I would wear at the beach though!



Perhaps you don't live at or around a beach.
I mean I wouldn't wear it to go lounge in the sun ... But an afternoon wine tasting fundraiser for a local disabled children's school ... It would be great.

.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is not something I would wear at the beach though!
> ...



I live pretty close to many beaches.  I'm on the east coast!  Lol.  It is way too hot to wear a long black gown at the beach in the summertime around here!


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

I wear a bathing suit or shorts or maybe a cute little sundress to the beach.  Not usually evening gowns.


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I wear a bathing suit or shorts or maybe a cute little sundress to the beach.  Not usually evening gowns.


I wouldn't either.  I'm telling you, cool cotton is my usual attire even for weddings or events in Summer.  I can't stand being too hot, once I get somewhere, I don't want to have to leave because I don't feel comfortable.


----------



## BlackSand (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I wear a bathing suit or shorts or maybe a cute little sundress to the beach.  Not usually evening gowns.



I hear ya .. And there is nothing wrong with that.

Of course it may not be cute or sexy ... But 8 out 10 times I go to the beach this is what I am wearing.
But I don't really go to lounge around and look one way or another.





.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I wear a bathing suit or shorts or maybe a cute little sundress to the beach.  Not usually evening gowns.
> ...



It gets really, really humid here in the summer.


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2016)

meant to tell you these are really cute:


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

Okay, let's do evening gowns!    If I was to wear one to the beach, it would at least have to be white!  Lol.


----------



## Sarah G (May 13, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I know, I've been there a lot.  It gets really humid here too but that's why we have so much lush green all around.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

Probably more like this if I was planning on going to the beach in a gown.


----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)

So beautiful but so impractical.  How can you walk around with your dress dragging on the ground?  That would drive me nuts!  Lol.  It would be getting filthy!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

This one looks kind of like a nightie, but I like it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)

Is this only for dresses or for all spring/summer fashions?


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)

cute hair style


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

drifter said:


> cute hair style



Cool sunglasses.    I wish I could see the front of the dress.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

drifter said:


>



Oh, that's better.    Cute dress.


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

These little crochet dresses are really cute too.  Want one!


----------



## BlackSand (May 16, 2016)

.​


​.​


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> 
> ​.​



Love it!


----------



## BlackSand (May 16, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Love it!



.​
Then you might like this one ... Same dress, different pattern.



​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 16, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 16, 2016)

.​


​
.​


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

Yes!  I love all the ones you've posted so far!  Really nice.  I would wear any of these.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2016)

I wish I could find more dresses with out in the west boots.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*Edit: I don't even know what I wrote here*

What I'm trying to say is I wish I could find more picture of country dress with boots.


----------



## BlackSand (May 21, 2016)

drifter said:


>



The boots kind of make that dress.
I like the Sante Fe pastels though.

.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2016)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The boots do, I kinda like boots but in the summer it gets too hot.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Dresses and skirts with boots are hot, IMO.  

Of course it depends on the outfit.  This looks good though.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

This looks . . . terrible.  Those are not the right kind of boots to wear with a skirt/dress, IMO.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)

A couple of shirts and shorts I bought recently:


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)

White shirt:


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)

I have a lot of these already so I didn't get any this time but it's a Summer staple for me:


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)

Chino cuffed shorts.  I cuff them up a little higher because my legs aren't that long.  The shorts are really cute though. I got them in white jade and sea salt.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)

I love J-Jill and if I need a quick dress or skirt for a wedding or whatever, I go there.  I like these.

Linen with a pocket:


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)

Sarah G, those are cute!


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G, those are cute!


Thanks!  They have a lot of Blue for Summer this year.  Again, I'm super casual but I like quality, they have that.


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)

Pretty, but it looks a little see through.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This looks . . . terrible.  Those are not the right kind of boots to wear with a skirt/dress, IMO.


I like this kind of look on younger women.  This one is a little rough, I agree.  Cuter boots would help.


----------



## Syriusly (May 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



The strapless dresses always kind of crack me up- the girls almost always spend most of their time hoisting the dress back up

Cute though.


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Depends on how well they fit too.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I know.    It looks like she might have some little straps on there or am I wrong?


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No straps.  Click on it to expand it and you can see it better.


----------



## Syriusly (May 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I will take your word for it- my experience has never been on the wearing end- just the amusement of watching young women pulling up one moment, and then pulling the bottom of the dress down further the next moment.

I do enjoy the flirty summer dresses, the lech that I am.


----------

